# UKC Premier



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone know the results of the UKC Premier Poodle classes? I thought some of the confirmation and specialty shows was yesterday and some are today..


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Results*

http://www.ukcdogs.com/PremierE.nsf/2008TopTenResults?OpenView


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Grch DeRay's Valentine D'Lite took breed on Thursday, he made the first cut in semi finals. You can see him and Lora on the UKC video. It is the one that starts with the Wolf hound. Of course I might be a little braggy since he's mine.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Grch DeRay's Sampson took breed today. He is owned by Cindy Ratz. Congrats Cindy & Sammy!


----------

